# Anyone In Georgia?



## parahearts (Jul 6, 2014)

Looking to meet more people with SA in Georgia


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

parahearts said:


> Looking to meet more people with SA in Georgia


I live in this state right now, don't know about meeting in person though, do you have skype


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Are you in school? if so where do you go??


----------



## parahearts (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey! Yeah, I go to Georgia State. Which school do you go to?


----------

